# Sikh View On Sex Offenders



## Neutral Singh (Apr 27, 2005)

What is Sikh view on Sex Offenders ? Please discuss.


----------



## Amerikaur (Apr 29, 2005)

Interesting question.  

My gurdwara has a small booklet that states that any Sikh that commits rape is banned from the Khalsa for life.  Is that true?


----------



## devinesanative (Dec 27, 2005)

As long as peope will put barriers to the Natural laws of universe , or break the Natural laws of universe , the civil laws or religious preachings and teachings are bound to be broken itself.


----------



## TeraRoop11 (Dec 27, 2005)

Vaahiguroo Jee Kee Khaalsaa! Vaahiguroo Jee Kee Fateh!

devinesanative Jeeo.. I understood your post to mean that a sex offense complies with the Natural Law of the Universe, and rape or molestation are acceptable, as well as that you believe sex offense should not be considered intolerable in religions or governments - if I am wrong, please correct me interpretation, Jeeo.

Kirpaa karke bhull chuk maaf karnee Maharaj.

Vaahiguroo Jee Kaa Khaalsaa! Vaahiguroo Jee Kee Fateh!


----------



## devinesanative (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes , Dear , the interpretation by you is 80 % wrong .

Just again think , and go deep down , to the root of the problem with a scientific temperament .

When you take food , then you are bound to go to the Loo in the morning .

If somehow you are not able to go to the Loo or the Loo is engaged by some one else .

How do you feel then ?

Same is the case with sex . 

People Go for premarital Affairs and premarital sex or extra marital affairs and extra marital sex , it is so that there are no barriers between the two type of relationships .

But the barriers are sure more than 100 in the formal relationship and these barriers are human made.

Those who get habbit of such type of affairs or sex or those who are not so lucky enough to have such type of relationships, then when chemicals get over beyond the retaining capacity then it triggers the brain , and then the man in under the control of the brain , and does as brain dictates him to do so .


It is not so that only men exhibit such behaviour , women also exihibit such behaviour , but the problem is when they come in lime light them put the blame on the men .


Just remove the barriers , educate the people about sex and while educating don't get embarrased . Its not a desire but a need .

Don't make sex a curious thing .


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 14, 2008)

*For the record forum members. This is a very old thread, and the last post dates back to 2005. Discussion is good, but if you respond to comments keep in mind that the person you are responding to may not be around anymore to answer or react. *So there is no point is getting worked up over something he/she said 2 years ago. 

The thread starter Neutral Singh ji asked this question,_ What is Sikh view on Sex Offenders ? Please discuss._

*Also for the record, *many studies indicate that sex offenders were themselves victims of emotional and sexual abuse as children by adults who were close to them: family members, teachers, members of the clergy. Although not a disease in the medical sense of the word, sexual offenders are carriers of a "family and community disease." Sexual abuse is passed  from one generation to the next. Adults who abuse children were themselves abused as children. Children who are sexually abused grow up to become adults who abuse their own children, other children. They grow up to  become sex offenders. The culture of secrecy that surrounds sexual abuse of children makes the problem difficult to solve.   Sex offenses have very little to do with pent up sexual urges looking for quick expression. Sexual offenses are the result of pent up anger and adult models who teach through sadism, exploitation and victimization of the weak.


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 14, 2008)

Sex offenders are essential people who are slaves to:

1) Kaam - sexual obsesssion
2) Hankaar - Egotism but low self esteem

Am I right or wrong?


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 14, 2008)

Randip ji

I think you are correct -- but what do I know?


----------



## gurbanicd (Aug 10, 2010)

Kaam krodh nagar meh sabla( Gurbani Shabad)

We are slave to any mixture of five senses ( Kam krodh lobh moh ahankar), and when we are acting visible with this sense  like kaam we become sexual offenders.

 Kaam - sexual obsesssion

"bhula chukan di khima"


----------

